# Démontage coque powermac G4 MDD



## JPTK (13 Août 2006)

Salut.  

Je squatte chez un ami, il a &#233;galement un powermac, j'am&#232;ne le mien et l'installe &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du sien et l&#224; horreur absolue, le mien est jaunasse !  :hein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Les ravages d'une cuisine qui ne fait qu'un avec le salon, et puis sans parler de la clope :mouais: L&#224;, je me dis que moi aussi si &#231;a je trouve je suis jaunasse !   

Bref, je suis en train de d&#233;monter la coque pour la laver et je bloque sur 2 faces pomm&#233;es, apparemment la coque tient par une derni&#232;re vis de chaque c&#244;t&#233;, juste derri&#232;re la pomme et pour y acc&#233;der, pas &#233;vident, faut tout d&#233;monter dedans, pas trop envie de m'y coller en fait.

A moins qu'il y ait une astuce ?  

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

Aucune astuce, la derni&#232;re vis est sous la carte m&#232;re, good luck


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aucune astuce, la dernière vis est sous la carte mère, good luck




Oui je viens de voir ça... :hein: :mouais: :sleep: 

Je vais m'en passer je crois.


----------

